# 195/40R18 do they exist?



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

i have searched forever and can not find anything 195/40/R18
if anyone can direct me in the right direction lmk please:beer:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Never heard of an 18 that narrow. 205/35 is the smallest I've ever seen, and I'm not sure if anybody sells 'em in the US.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

why would you want 195 or even a 205 thats just retarded


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

babarber said:


> why would you want 195 or even a 205 thats just retarded


Mad stretch, brah. At least I would assume so. :beer:


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

nope. smallest is a 215/35. smallest 40 series is a 205


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Only in america... Overseas, both in Europe and here in Japan (asia), you can get smaller than that..


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Toyo/Proxes+T1R/ 
They list the 205/35 for $234 each. No idea how good this company is though...


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Mad stretch, brah. At least I would assume so. :beer:


 you got it:wave: 


ripNdip said:


> nope. smallest is a 215/35. smallest 40 series is a 205


 yeah im running a 205/40 right now and its just not cutting it ill have to go 35 series i guess 



87vr6 said:


> Only in america... Overseas, both in Europe and here in Japan (asia), you can get smaller than that..


 america sucks for cars 



The Kilted Yaksman said:


> http://superbuytires.com/tires/model/Toyo/Proxes+T1R/
> They list the 205/35 for $234 each. No idea how good this company is though...


 eff that but thank you:thumbup:


----------

